# Question on pricing fursuits for sale



## Calemeyr (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going to be commissioning a fursuit soon, but I wanted to gather up more funds and sell my other suits. Now I don't know how much I should price them though. 

One is a mascot-style costume made by Marylen Costumes:
http://www.marylen.com/jpegs/dogs/n34.jpg
It's a fox mascot size small (up to 5'6", ~36" chest). It has seen little use, has never been outside, and has been damage or had features changed in any way. In all, I say it's seen around ten hours of use. It has a rear velcro closure and is lined. Vision is through the eyes. 

I have another suit I'm planning on selling, a white lucario fursuit:
http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab342/dynamofox/49044-25075-2.jpg
(not me in the suit, this was the original owner)

This suit fits a person around 5'6", so basically the same size as the fox, only slimmer. This suit is in good shape, it has some loose seams, but I'll be able to fix them in relatively short time. This suit has a rear zipper, so it is wise to let someone help you put it on. Vision is, again, through the eyes. This suit has seen more use since it had a previous owner and was worn at cons. It has held up well.


I expect to have these suits up for auction in three to four weeks, as well as several other non-fursuit items. I'll have more pictures of the suits when I return home in two weeks.

Constructive input will be greatly appreciated.

Note: I did not put this thread in the black market because I am not technically selling anything right now, I am only asking about pricing.


----------

